# Launch of Colorado SUP Club



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

what day is bikini yoga?


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Pretty big missed opportunity to not call it the Colorado SUPper Club.


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

Or the Colorado SUPer Club? Huh.

Beater, you want to teach Bikini yoga or just attend? I am told this is going to be the summer of the thong by my lady friends. Too bad all the kayakers hide those under skirts.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

BeaterBoater said:


> what day is bikini yoga?


Point me in that direction of said yoga bikini!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Point me in that direction of said yoga bikini!


If Beater's teaching the bikini yoga, are you sure you want to point in that direction? It's the year of the thong, you know...


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> If Beater's teaching the bikini yoga, are you sure you want to point in that direction? It's the year of the thong, you know...



As long as he is not wearing one and his students are, I'm still in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great project, and I look forward to a road trip or 2 to SUP with you John. Coming up for Paddlefest/Race to the Grill again this year?


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Blackshire said:


> Or the Colorado SUPer Club? Huh.
> 
> Beater, you want to teach Bikini yoga or just attend? I am told this is going to be the summer of the thong by my lady friends. Too bad all the kayakers hide those under skirts.


you don't want to know what I wear (or don't!) under my skirt.


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

I am coming up for Paddlefest!


----------



## cdean1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just started and plan to bring the family out to check out the thursday event. Grew up in Cali surfing and just started SUPing. Amped to meet some people to paddle with....


----------

